# Thoughts on Invictus Guitars



## Haliphron (Apr 12, 2012)

Hey everyone, I recently received a quote for a custom 7 from Invictus Guitars and they seem like a legitimate company, but I am hardcore skeptic when it comes to give a company I have no experience with hundreds of dollars over the internet to another country (I'm American by the way). If anyone can put my paranoia to rest about them I would appreciate it, because they look like they make sick instruments and I want one!


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Apr 12, 2012)

I've never tried one, but aesthetically they almost make me throw up. That's just me though. Maybe look into Strictly 7 since you're in the US? Siggery also has a good reputation and very fair prices. And of course there's Carvin, but it's not full custom...


----------



## mphsc (Apr 12, 2012)

I got a quote too, but the numbers kept changing. They seem reputable & I like the Axis 8, but the shipping was enough to kill it for me. I'm debating a build with Jim at S7, really good guys from what I seen thur far & have a build going w/KxK... 

Someone posted in the build section on someone's else's Invictus thread & said his Invictus he received was shit. 

My advise would be to shop around first unless you're set on their body styles.


----------



## TheBigGroove (Apr 12, 2012)

After talking with them a bit and checking out their FB for a few weeks, in my opinion their pretty understaffed for their order volume...seems like they've gotten a pretty big following once they started posting about Vildhjarta and Born of Osiris


----------



## Haliphron (Apr 12, 2012)

Thank you guys for the feedback and I will be sure to look at Siggery and S7. They quoted me at 1750 bps which didn't seem too crazy, but kind of too good to be true as far as an international company goes.


----------



## 0 Xero 0 (Apr 12, 2012)

Just as some food for thought, Browne from Monuments and Leah from Aliases both like Invictus guitars. Of course, this is always subjective, but both of them have played some nice guitars and Leah regularly plays Blackmachines.

*disclaimer* I am in no way, shape, or form stating that Invictus guitars are on par with BMs. I'm just telling you that another person who plays BMs said they're similar in quality, but very different guitars.


----------



## abadonae (Apr 13, 2012)

I've heard nothing but good things about invictus guitars man, and i know your probably crapping a brick about sending large amounts of cash across the ocean but don't worry about it too much, i've done it to the US a number of times now and not had any issues with it at all. 

Companies with larger followings like Invictus will undoubtedly try not fuck up your money, its a reputation they really don't want hanging over their heads ya know


----------



## abadonae (Apr 13, 2012)

I'd definitely check out Siggery as well man, i'm in the process of getting a custom built with him (like sent the cash yesterday) and he's been nothing but awesome about the whole situation, his prices are brilliant and honestly his builds look like damn good quality too, i've heard guys on here who own one talk good things about them


----------



## Valennic (Apr 13, 2012)

TheBigGroove said:


> After talking with them a bit and checking out their FB for a few weeks, in my opinion their pretty understaffed for their order volume...seems like they've gotten a pretty big following once they started posting about Vildhjarta and Born of Osiris



Yeah I'd be careful if I were you TS, they may produce quality guitars, but sometimes small companies get overwhelmed and take a good deal longer to pump out their guitars than they'd like. 

That's not a crack, it's just me stating it happens. Look at BRJ, and the infamous Roter.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 13, 2012)

They havent been around too long it seems, personally...I wouldnt take the risk.

Jim at Strictly 7 is a very nice guy, I nearly bought one a while ago but had more money than I anticipated and bought a Vik instead. I wouldnt hesistate to buy an S7 if that's what your price range is.

My general rule of thumb for trustability (lol) is:

- More than 5 non-endorsees you can talk to and ask about their experiences
- More than 10 years of building 
- No horror stories, if there are, then ask the person if everything turned out OK
- See how often what they say they are doing is actually happening, IE. Are quote times actually close to what the luthier in question is saying? Or are they like 15 months over? Obviously 99% of luthiers seem to go 1-3 month over but some end up going much much longer which is unacceptable in my opinion unless they have a valid excuse. 
- How good is their communication? Unfortunately a lot of guys end up paying in full (never do this by the way) and then suddenly they stop getting replies to their emails! The experience I've had with Vik is great, I can talk to him within a 12 hour period if needed because hes usually on Facebook. For example, one time I went to wire him a payment but nearly wired 10k instead of 1k, so I got super stressed out and emailed him, he responded within like 2 hours and everything ended up working out 

Those are just some things to think about I guess....also Darren's article is a good thing to read through...basically:

Cheap - Well Built - Built fast

Pick TWO.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Apr 13, 2012)

I'm planning on taking a trip to their workshop to check out their guitars and if I really like what he has to offer then I'll spec out a build. 

They must make high quality instruments if they've taken on several famous players who know their guitars(lee from BOO, Aliases etc) and can easily voice their opinion.

It does really help to try before you buy.


----------



## Ninetyfour (Apr 13, 2012)

drawnacrol said:


> I'm planning on taking a trip to their workshop to check out their guitars and if I really like what he has to offer then I'll spec out a build.
> 
> They must make high quality instruments if they've taken on several famous players who know their guitars(lee from BOO, Aliases etc) and can easily voice their opinion.
> 
> It does really help to try before you buy.



They're doing a clinic in Leeds next month, very excited! A very smart thing for a company of Invictus' size to do, props to Vildhjarta and Veil of Maya for attending too.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 13, 2012)

They've only really become popular because they've been giving guitars to various bands, and so by association have made a name for themselves. They haven't built a population purely on quality like other respected luthiers. Not saying this means their guitars are shit, I'd just rather wait until more people who aren't endorsers have tried the instruments so you can get a better opinion on them. Obviously endorsers are probably going to give a little more positive opinion than might actually be the case. 

That said, their guitars looks cool enough and I'm sure they play awesomely, just after hearing so many stories of people getting fucked over even by reputable builders, I'm very sceptical of a lot of builders nowadays.


----------



## Danukenator (Apr 13, 2012)

With Siggery,I have to say. People are getting massive wait times (compared to what they were quoted). I've been waiting about three months, no end in sight for a six week build. So if you go Siggery, just know there will be a wait.

EDIT: I corrected my self, I said a two week build time, I meant six.


----------



## jjcor (Apr 13, 2012)

Ive also been curious about invictus. Great advice so far. Recently I had to cancel a custom order as it turns out I couldnt afford 2 at the same time. Got a little too excited. But anyways I emailed them to get my deposit back because they havent started on it yet and they told me they didnt have the money. They are going to have to pay me back in payments that are going to span over 90 days. So in other words they spent my deposit on other peoples guitars. Is this the way custom builders normally work? If so thats kinda shitty. Or maybe someone here can clear up why they work this way? Not trying to hijack the thread. Maybe this will clear some things up about ordering a custom in general.


----------



## Prydogga (Apr 13, 2012)

I've been seeing everyone jump ship to them recently, and of course I can only judge from how they look, but some of the progress pictures make me really question the quality, and I worry for those who have put money down for orders.

(I know that 'progress' implies there will be a more polished look in the finished product.)


----------



## Fiction (Apr 13, 2012)

Danukenator said:


> With Siggery,I have to say. People are getting massive wait times (compared to what they were quoted). I've been waiting about three months, no end in sight for a two week build. So if you go Siggery, just know there will be a wait.



You were quoted 2 weeks?


----------



## Fiction (Apr 13, 2012)

jjcor said:


> Ive also been curious about invictus. Great advice so far. Recently I had to cancel a custom order as it turns out I couldnt afford 2 at the same time. Got a little too excited. But anyways I emailed them to get my deposit back because they havent started on it yet and they told me they didnt have the money. They are going to have to pay me back in payments that are going to span over 90 days. So in other words they spent my deposit on other peoples guitars. Is this the way custom builders normally work? If so thats kinda shitty. Or maybe someone here can clear up why they work this way? Not trying to hijack the thread. Maybe this will clear some things up about ordering a custom in general.



A deposit is paid to guarantee your build, it also usually covers the cost of materials in your build. They probably spent the money to buy whichever woods or what not you asked for. You should be happy your getting a deposit back at all.


----------



## jjcor (Apr 13, 2012)

> A deposit is paid to guarantee your build, it also usually covers the cost of materials in your build. They probably spent the money to buy whichever woodsor what not you asked for. You should be happy your getting a deposit back at all.


I understand that completely but they DIDN'T buy the wood for my build yet or any of the other parts. He clearly stated that he's got my money tied up in OTHERS builds and will have to wait to finish getting paid on those to get my money back.


----------



## kruneh (Apr 13, 2012)

jjcor said:


> I understand that completely but they DIDN'T buy the wood for my build yet or any of the other parts. He clearly stated that he's got my money tied up in OTHERS builds and will have to wait to finish getting paid on those to get my money back.



Running a business works that way.
You spend the money you have on what you need at the moment.
It´s not like they put your money in an envelope and saves them for the parts for your guitar.


----------



## jjcor (Apr 13, 2012)

> Running a business works that way. You spend the money you have on what you need at the moment. It´s not like they put your money in an envelope and saves them for the parts for your guitar.


Don't know what businesses you've dealt with but the ones I've known don't do shit like that. O well fuck it. Either way I gotta wait. I was just wondering if anyone else has experienced this kind of problem.


----------



## canuck brian (Apr 13, 2012)

jjcor said:


> Ive also been curious about invictus. Great advice so far. Recently I had to cancel a custom order as it turns out I couldnt afford 2 at the same time. Got a little too excited. But anyways I emailed them to get my deposit back because they havent started on it yet and they told me they didnt have the money. They are going to have to pay me back in payments that are going to span over 90 days. So in other words they spent my deposit on other peoples guitars. Is this the way custom builders normally work? If so thats kinda shitty. Or maybe someone here can clear up why they work this way? Not trying to hijack the thread. Maybe this will clear some things up about ordering a custom in general.



Normally you wouldn't get a deposit back if you cancelled an order. Kinda par for the course. In your case, the deposit should guarantee a spot but the guys should have said straight up if it was non-refundable or not. 

1) You give a deposit so the luthier can buy parts/wood.

2) You cancel order, luthier is now in possession of parts and wood for your build that may not work with another build.

3) You ask for money back that the luthier no longer has because he bought parts and wood for your build.

"Kinda shitty" is being left holding the bag on pickups, bridge and woods which could clear 400 - 500. I already got left holding the bag on a set of Painkillers and a Floyd Rose last year after I bought the parts WITHOUT a deposit. Did the body and neck blank before I got the "yeah, sorry, i can't afford a guitar anymore." 

ON TOPIC - They've got a lot of skill happening from what I can see in the photos and they look pretty slick.


----------



## jjcor (Apr 13, 2012)

So I'm not in the wrong am I? I understand the no refund policy things and am lucky I get one.


----------



## canuck brian (Apr 13, 2012)

jjcor said:


> I guess no one here can read that they DID NOT PURCHASE the parts for my build. He clearly stated that.



Actually I did read it. The first line of my response mentioned that you're lucky to be getting anything back regardless. Most people have a non-refundable deposit.

I accidentially deleted a line above the numbers that said "how it normally goes".

EDIT - saw the change in what you wrote. I dont' really think you're in the wrong - if you give a deposit with the understanding that you're going to get it back if you back out, then it's definitely not cool that he's stated that your money is tied up elsewhere now. It does suck, but they're attempting to accommodate you as best they can. I've been taking deposits to order the electronics. I couldn't really care about having more wood around, it's just the electronics that I need to have covered as the rest of the hardware i use is almost identical on every guitar.


----------



## jjcor (Apr 13, 2012)

Yea I went back and edited mine. I didn't read yours thoroughly. And yes thats what I kinda thought a build was supposed to go.


----------



## Danukenator (Apr 13, 2012)

Fiction said:


> You were quoted 2 weeks?



Lol, I fucked that one up. 6 weeks. I'll correct my post. It should also say, it been closer to 15 weeks now.


----------



## Rook (Apr 14, 2012)

Having actually seen an Invictus in person (Leah's loaner) I wasn't particularly impressed. It did just look like a home-made guitar really. I considered going with them at one point but I think I'd rather save the extra and go with BRJ, strandberg, whoever. I actually have orders with both now, I know they're gunna take time but I also know I'm gunna be completely satisfied with what I get. I don't think you can really put a price on that.


----------



## endo (Apr 14, 2012)

I checked many pictures of their guitars on their facebook and all I have to say is: mediocre. The carves are inconsistent and just overall not appeasing to the eyes. He uses pretty sweet woods...but it's like taking platinum and trying to make fine jewelry with a framing hammer. That's just my .02 cents. I'd save up for a Strictly 7 or....anything else.


----------



## SkullCrusher (Apr 19, 2012)

If you like poor service and firewood they are for you.


----------



## mphsc (Apr 19, 2012)

^ your reasoning? Personal?


----------



## Rook (Apr 19, 2012)

^sounded it didn't it, intrigued!


----------



## Invictusguitarsuk (Apr 20, 2012)

skullcrusher

sorry to hear you didnt like it man,
but i would point out that for a good few months after you were emailing me stating it was great then you finished college and wanted me to buy it back so you could afford to buy a scooter.
when i said sorry but im not interested you became quite angry and ive not heard from you since.
the last i heard of this guitar was from the guy you sold it to who was verry happy indeed.


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Apr 20, 2012)

^Say wat? well damn


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 20, 2012)

A scooter? 

This is hilarious


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 20, 2012)

I see a lot of talk about quality, good and bad. 

Anyone have some legit pics?


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Apr 20, 2012)

Fiction said:


> You were quoted 2 weeks?



LOL, if only it were that simple :/


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Apr 20, 2012)

I have to say their builds look good quality and its great to see someone using exotic woods and neck thrus. You can't really judge a guitar by pics(eg: people on here trying to have a go at blackmachine for "bad" finishes) so you have to try them out in person.

I'm going to head to the workshop soon and see if I like them. If I do then I'm gassing for something like this:


----------



## Purelojik (Apr 20, 2012)

i dont think its fair saying somethings shit or firewood unless you can describe what exactly was the problem. from the pics they look alright but then again no one knows unless you have the guitar in hand. 

i mean at face value they look pretty awesome. if i was in the UK i'd like to try one out. but if your gonna knock something after you try it, its best to do so objectively so as to maintain credibility. otherwise people will think you just have something against them personally.


----------



## Invictusguitarsuk (Apr 20, 2012)

If anyone wants to come down to the workshop to try out a guitar contact me and i will arrange something for you .
anyone is more than welcome to try our guitars as i am very confident in the build quality.
Invictus guitars UK | Facebook
check out the new 8 string that we have just finished.
we have an invictus open day coming up at a venue in leeds on the 3rd of may if anyone is interested,
you can come down and try one yourself,
also the post by Danukenator has nothing to do with us .
just to clear things up.


----------



## Rook (Apr 20, 2012)

Purelojik said:


> i dont think its fair saying somethings shit or firewood unless you can describe what exactly was the problem. from the pics they look alright but then again no one knows unless you have the guitar in hand.
> 
> i mean at face value they look pretty awesome. if i was in the UK i'd like to try one out. but if your gonna knock something after you try it, its best to do so objectively so as to maintain credibility. otherwise people will think you just have something against them personally.



For me, there wasn't anything that was necessarily wrong with with it, I got a good hard look at it though (on a stand, didn't pick it up) and just didn't quite... I wasnt bathing in the glow of perfection, it was sort of....

I dunno, like I said before, if someone brought it into our old shop and told me they made it themself id kinda go 'oh alright cool!' and move on. The Blackmachine I played (bear in mind when I played one, nobody's heard of them, no hype) and one of my first thoughts, if not my first was just wow. Every join, every carve, every detail was just beautifully applied - I didn't even dig the guitar that much. Ok Blackmachine's known for it, but there's something just not quite polished about the Invictus I saw. If I saw it again maybe I could turn that vagueness into something more concise but.

Take the price into account however, and they make a lot of sense.


----------



## Purelojik (Apr 20, 2012)

Fun111 said:


> For me, there wasn't anything that was necessarily wrong with with it, I got a good hard look at it though (on a stand, didn't pick it up) and just didn't quite... I wasnt bathing in the glow of perfection, it was sort of....
> 
> I dunno, like I said before, if someone brought it into our old shop and told me they made it themself id kinda go 'oh alright cool!' and move on. The Blackmachine I played (bear in mind when I played one, nobody's heard of them, no hype) and one of my first thoughts, if not my first was just wow. Every join, every carve, every detail was just beautifully applied - I didn't even dig the guitar that much. Ok Blackmachine's known for it, but there's something just not quite polished about the Invictus I saw. If I saw it again maybe I could turn that vagueness into something more concise but.
> 
> Take the price into account however, and they make a lot of sense.



no nono not you i was referring to skull crusher. i shoulda quoted. my bad


----------



## SkullCrusher (Apr 21, 2012)

mphsc said:


> ^ your reasoning? Personal?



I had one.


----------



## IB-studjent- (Apr 21, 2012)

SkullCrusher said:


> I had one.



and that would be ..........


EDIT: you wanted a scooter


----------



## Lewk (Apr 21, 2012)

If you were unhappy you should have just asked him to mod it for you?


----------



## Fiction (Apr 21, 2012)

^ must be a Dean with that huge headstock.


----------



## Rook (Apr 21, 2012)

There goes another thread


----------



## mphsc (Apr 21, 2012)

SkullCrusher said:


> I had one.



please elaborate, if you would/could. Ex. How many years ago, what model, etc.

I almost sprung for an Axis build.


----------



## leapin (Apr 22, 2012)

Juuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuust sayin'...... "looked at on the stand....." even if it was a long and hard stare....  pick it up....the guitar's stunning. Enough said on that one!


----------



## leapin (Apr 22, 2012)

.....and a quick p.s. if any of you guys wanna try out the Invictus Guitars at any Aliases shows/clinics or whatever just ask!! We'll be more than happy to show you them!!


----------



## Nautilus (Apr 22, 2012)

*mod edit: thanks for the marketing, save it for the Dealers section*


----------



## SkullCrusher (Apr 22, 2012)

IB-studjent- said:


> and that would be ..........
> 
> 
> EDIT: you wanted a scooter



I would love a scooter.

Maybe I have flamed Invictus/rayne maybe to much. for which I apologise.


----------



## Daemon (Apr 22, 2012)

I'm myself endorsing Invictus Guitars with my band ( The Nocturnal Chaos ).
Trust me that the building process is approved by awesome players ( Monuments, Aliases, Born Of Osiris, Vildhjarta, etc ! )
BTW, they're also only picking some great and well selected piece of wood.

So IMO you should defo go for an Invictus, I'm saying it not only 'cause I'm endorsing Invictus, but because I trust them and you should too, because they're doing some precise and solid guitars dude !


And if my words didn't convinced you, just look at the pics bellow


----------



## Rook (Apr 22, 2012)

leapin said:


> Juuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuust sayin'...... "looked at on the stand....." even if it was a long and hard stare....  pick it up....the guitar's stunning. Enough said on that one!



Each to their own, I guess 

You obviously like it or you wouldn't have it 

I make no assertion that looking at something from a few feet away is the best way to judge, which is why I made a point of saying such. It really didn't look.... It.... For me. Maybe I'm missing something a close inspection would help with.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Apr 24, 2012)

The top on this is crazy!!!


----------



## Purelojik (Apr 24, 2012)

that right horn looks like its gonna break off sometime.... kinda wish for more symmetrical thickness more or less.


----------



## Nautilus (Apr 25, 2012)

Well fair play to mr mod. 

Someone asked for pictures, I posted pictures...never mind! If my previous post was deemed advertisement then who am I to argue.

The point is that I totally understand people have great trepidation over this workshop. I get it. There have been plenty of people jumping on board, and not too much follow through yet.

I can only say that none of these guitars are machined, at all. Expect the outline of the body and cavities for hardware. It's supposed to be a very organic approach to instrument building. If you don't like this approach then there are other fabulous places you can get builds from, with great workshops!  

Anyone is welcome to come see these guitars, and we have a clinic session soon. We are at the UK Tech Metal Festival for those attending to also try them out. If you're concerned about these guitars then by all means come along to these different events- judge for yourself, we aren't hiding a thing.


----------



## endo (Apr 25, 2012)

Purelojik said:


> that right horn looks like its gonna break off sometime.... kinda wish for more symmetrical thickness more or less.



Agreed. It looks like a disformed phalange...like...like it wasn't in the womb for the full 9 months.


----------



## IB-studjent- (Apr 25, 2012)

I love the guitar, looks very clean, but that bottom horn looks like it's a birth defect. If upper fret access was their aim, they could have still kept the horn at a reasonable size without compromising the strength of the guitar.


----------



## Nautilus (Apr 25, 2012)

IB-studjent- said:


> I love the guitar, looks very clean, but that bottom horn looks like it's a birth defect. If upper fret access was their aim, they could have still kept the horn at a reasonable size without compromising the strength of the guitar.



The design isn' for everyone, but it's a tried and tested design. People told Strandberg he wasn't going to get anywhere and his headless designs were never going to be sturdy or practical...look at him now 

But it's strong believe me. I've never really understood the douchebags running around annihilating their gear onstage....I suppose in the 'djent' scene it's not so bad. 

Guitar under you chin, chickenbobbing along! (love it). 

It'll take a knock and then some. We walked guitars with horns just like that in to a door at full pace...we came off much worse that the guitar. The door didn't do so well either.


----------



## Quitty (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm curious about the Vildhjarta incident.

We have decided to terminate our agreement with invictus guitars and send back the guitars we've received from them as they couldnt meet our requirements.

Back on stocking up on ibby xl's! ^^​
I'd find the Ibby thing somewhat insulting - and i don't need no scooter.
Care to elaborate how something like that came about?


----------



## Daemon (Apr 25, 2012)

@Quitty : Just look at the thread about it bellow !


----------



## Purelojik (Apr 25, 2012)

Nautilus said:


> Well fair play to mr mod.
> 
> Someone asked for pictures, I posted pictures...never mind! If my previous post was deemed advertisement then who am I to argue.
> 
> ...




i think though thats the problem, is that the company doesnt seem to bring anything new to the table(not that that happens to be a requirement). building guitars just to make great guitars is just as good of a reason. I think im just talkin about the people who are wondering why the hubbub all of a sudden. Vik and Strandberg have something which distinguishes them above other builders. and so i think people are trying to figure out whats new about this company. Once they find it(or dont) then the fuzz will die out.


----------



## Rook (Apr 25, 2012)

Who told strandberg he wouldn't get anywhere? 

These invictus threads are like a guilty pleasure, they remind me of Hello magazine or something.


----------



## Nautilus (Apr 25, 2012)

Fun111 said:


> Who told strandberg he wouldn't get anywhere?
> 
> These invictus threads are like a guilty pleasure, they remind me of Hello magazine or something.



I hear plenty of people, particularly those on different builders forums (not this one) said his approach didn't work. And no we don't innovate in the same way that Strandberg does, we just have a bit more of an organic take on classic guitar building.


Yes. This thread is pretty much a gossip column. If you want more information over the Vildhjarta stuff see their FB page/ our FB page. I think we can all just agree that nobody's still quite sure of what to make of our workshop right now

I think a line can probably be drawn under this little chat fest now.
---------------------------------------------------


----------



## endo (Apr 28, 2012)

---------------------------------------------------
Tofu is an organic approach...tofu is pretty gross. I kid, I kid.









Sorry, I like to cross lines.


----------



## Rook (Apr 28, 2012)

Nautilus said:


> I hear plenty of people, particularly those on different builders forums (not this one) said his approach didn't work. And no we don't innovate in the same way that Strandberg does, we just have a bit more of an organic take on classic guitar building.
> 
> 
> Yes. This thread is pretty much a gossip column. If you want more information over the Vildhjarta stuff see their FB page/ our FB page. I think we can all just agree that nobody's still quite sure of what to make of our workshop right now
> ...



I never said anything about you not innovating, just thought the strandberg example was a little odd.

You don't nee to justify your business to me, if you look through the threads I've said several times I totally understand the business model and think you approach the perfect price point in the market. I also think you should promote that price point like hell.

I've got to be honest, if you aesthetic were a little more to my liking, I'd be tempted to order something based solely on your price point, the fact that your a small British business also makes me want to support you. You may even remember asking if we could modify the aesthetic at one stage.

Still, I wouldn't try and stop the gossip personally, just rise above it, if you're products and service are as good as you say it'll speak for itself, it very early to be judging or defending from either party I think.

Just my 2 pence.


----------



## SkullCrusher (Mar 12, 2013)

SkullCrusher said:


> I would love a scooter.
> 
> Maybe I have flamed Invictus/rayne maybe to much. for which I apologise.



I lied. I'm not sorry, the guitar was bit of wank.

The hype is gone hahaha.


----------



## teleofseven (Mar 12, 2013)

wait... people are still asking "what do you think about invictus?" ...dude!

comeon! invictus is a complete pile of fraudulent shit! there's a whole thread and even an article about their misery and scams. their quality is shit. the whole company has gone down.

vildhjarta pulled out of their deal because they were delivering shit to them. 

all these threads about bad build quality and bad interactions with the customers have not gotten to your ears yet?

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu.../225396-invictus-guitars-revealed-idiots.html


----------



## SkullCrusher (Mar 12, 2013)

teleofseven said:


> wait... people are still asking "what do you think about invictus?" ...dude!
> 
> comeon! invictus is a complete pile of fraudulent shit! there's a whole thread and even an article about their misery and scams. their quality is shit. the whole company has gone down.
> 
> ...



Yeah I know man, I got flamed a while ago 'cos I said they were shit and I had previous experience but some smart arses on here saw a pic and thought they were the best thing in the world.


----------



## Tyler (Mar 12, 2013)

you also gotta notice somebody necrobumped the crap outa this


----------



## SkullCrusher (Mar 12, 2013)

nellings6 said:


> you also gotta notice somebody necrobumped the crap outa this



and what.


----------



## Gregori (Mar 12, 2013)

SkullCrusher said:


> Yeah I know man, I got flamed a while ago 'cos I said they were shit and I had previous experience but some smart arses on here saw a pic and thought they were the best thing in the world.


Are you referring to this thread? Because it looks to me like the only one saying anything to you was the owner of invictus(and a few other people teasing you about the scooter thing).


----------

